# writers block...



## Kit_Tsuki (Oct 15, 2007)

can't think of anything to write .__. i'm stuck halfway through the dang thing


----------



## TheGru (Oct 15, 2007)

Same. I just got to a very interesting point in my story and now can't think of how to continue it.


----------



## Kit_Tsuki (Oct 15, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> Same. I just got to a very interesting point in my story and now can't think of how to continue it.


yeah...its when your at the best part and you don't want to disappoint, though you can't think of anything to make it sound good anymore >.<


----------



## TheGru (Oct 15, 2007)

I know, I'm just glad i've gone as far as chapter 16 in my work thanks to the inspiration of those who've assisted me. I'd still be back at chapter 12 if not for their help.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 15, 2007)

Worst thing ever, kinda got a case of it now, with a bit of procrastination thrown in.


----------



## Kit_Tsuki (Oct 15, 2007)

TheGru said:
			
		

> I know, I'm just glad i've gone as far as chapter 16 in my work thanks to the inspiration of those who've assisted me. I'd still be back at chapter 12 if not for their help.



ahh, lucky..i don't get inspiration from anyone <<; i just started the second part of it, and haven't even really finished writing the first part yet


----------



## Kit_Tsuki (Oct 15, 2007)

Tarrock said:
			
		

> Worst thing ever, kinda got a case of it now, with a bit of procrastination thrown in.



thats probly a factor in my writers block right now, too much free time and wanting to do so many other things


----------



## Vore Writer (Oct 15, 2007)

That happened to me a few times. The only suggestion I can give is to push yourself away from your story, and see if that brings back anything.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 15, 2007)

Weird... I've also got writer's block.  I'm almost done with the damn book, too. 
I usually do the exact opposite of what Vore Writer suggests, which is to completely immerse myself in the story, and just think hard about it until something cool pops up.  It always works; it's just that sometimes it takes a couple of days, weeks, or months, depending on stuck I am, and how structurally sound the story happens to be.  
I dunno'.  You could always go get completely wasted and write down every tiny thought that comes to your mind, then look it over for ideas a few days later.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 15, 2007)

M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> Weird... I've also got writer's block.  I'm almost done with the damn book, too.
> I usually do the exact opposite of what Vore Writer suggests, which is to completely immerse myself in the story, and just think hard about it until something cool pops up.  It always works; it's just that sometimes it takes a couple of days, weeks, or months, depending on stuck I am, and how structurally sound the story happens to be.
> I dunno'.  You could always go get completely wasted and write down every tiny thought that comes to your mind, then look it over for ideas a few days later.



Yeah that's what I do, most of my problem though is outside destrations, expecailly the tv, so i turn off everything that could distract me and focus 100% on my story.


----------



## Esplender (Oct 15, 2007)

lol. I got an artist's block at the moment, but now I have this sudden interest in writing.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 15, 2007)

Stay up until 3 am, thats when all my ideas seem to come to me <.<; might only work for poems though....


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 15, 2007)

2nding what Rilvor said. I find I get my best ideas at that hypnogogic state between waking and sleeping, especially after staying up a couple days in a row. The brain just starts throwing out all kind of weird stuff you'd never think of normally.


----------



## Tarrock (Oct 16, 2007)

Also here's some advice, coffee is like tea. You'll have to piss a lot.

For me personally, staying up late at night makes writing and writers block worse, cause I focus on wanting to sleep and how tired I am. almost 2 am right now.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 16, 2007)

I read random poetry to get ideas ^^
try dat!


----------



## lobosabio (Oct 16, 2007)

I third what Rilvor said.  I get some very weird ideas when I'm sleep deprived.


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 16, 2007)

lobosabio said:
			
		

> I third what Rilvor said.  I get some very weird ideas when I'm sleep deprived.



yes! *dances around* let the insomnia continue!


----------



## Wolf-Light (Oct 28, 2007)

Urgh...

Writers Block...

I've had to delete two storys because of that. (But I'm retyping one of them...)

I've found that focusing on a different story for a while drags the mind away from the one your stuck on. Hence, your able to think clearly without trying to hard in the back of your mind. once you go back to the one you were stuck on, you should have a few ideas. Hope this helps!


----------



## Lucky_White (Oct 29, 2007)

Blocks?  Do what I do and work on more than one thing at a time.  That way if you get blocked on one thing you can always turn to the other.

This especially helps when your art varies over multiple forms of media.  If I don't know what to draw, I paint in Photoshop.  If I don't know what to paint, I jump into Garageband and compose music.  If I can't do that I start rhyming words and stick them in Appleworks.  If I can't do that I run to Flash and if I'm still stuck, I can always fiddle with iMovie or something else.

Yeah, my computer does it all.  Blocks are nothing.


----------



## Fox Glove (Oct 29, 2007)

I had artist's block.
My new shiny fairy wings inspired me.


----------



## FurBoy223 (Oct 29, 2007)

I find that my best ideas come at 4am, when slightly intoxicated, and a pencil and paper are nearby (a warning sometimes the WORST ideas come from this too)


----------



## Deadsyde (Jan 24, 2008)

The green muse.  While it may not be a hallucinegin, it gets you pretty smashed.  What famous poet didn't drink too much wine one night?  I prefer whiskey, myself, or the afore mentioned absinthe, if you can stand the taste, but thats just me.

usually, when I have writer's block on something (usually a poem) I start writing something completely different and use it as a patsy for ideas.  It gets me thinking about something new, away from the topic of what I'm actually trying to write, and in turn, lets me think outside the box, and I usually come up with new ideas for my original project.


----------



## WillowFux (Oct 10, 2010)

hehe the name is jiust like the writers block roffle!


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 10, 2010)

One person said that when you're stuck and don't know what to do, have ninjas burst in from out of nowhere. Or if you're stuck for putting emotion in a scene, have someone pull out a gun and point it at someone's head.

But seriously, I'll echo what everyone else said and recommend writing when you're a bit loopy and sleep-deprived. Always have a notebook and flashlight/lamp nearby when you're sleeping, that's where most of my ideas come from. And if you're in the "zone" and writing well... try to stay in the "zone" as much as you can. Just as removing yourself from it and coming back can take you from writer's block to a good idea, it can also do the reverse of removing whatever flow you had.

Me, I have a story that I haven't let progress past two paragraphs because I couldn't think of one additional trait to describe someone (I have a habit of always insisting upon at least three attributes to describe someone). At times like this I should just find another way around it as it's not a critical scene.

But in one story I did have to write in someone giving an eulogy to a passed-away mother. Something I had never done before and something I dreaded having to do because I didn't know how, but I knew it was a required part of the story. So in that case I had myself act as the character and just gave it my best shot. I look back on it now and it's really cheesy, but... at least I got it written.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 11, 2010)

WillowFux said:


> hehe the name is jiust like the writers block roffle!


 

Nice


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 11, 2010)

Necroing a thread that's been dead for 2 years? Yuck! x-P


----------

